# Digital Aquatics NET Interface



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get one in the GTA?

Thanks,
SR


----------



## Habs73 (Jan 7, 2012)

Pm sent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorrenson (Nov 21, 2013)

*Digital Aquatics Net and lunar*

If you find another let me know and looking for lunar kit too


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you could call Flavio at ARA and get one from him


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Habs73 said:


> Pm sent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM replied!!


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> I'm pretty sure you could call Flavio at ARA and get one from him


Where and what is ARA?

I'm new here


----------



## Bigshowrenfro (Jun 26, 2013)

J&L sells Digital Aquatics out of BC. I have the NET. I don't think it's all that great. If you are looking for true net control go with the Apex system. I will change someday.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Bigshowrenfro said:


> J&L sells Digital Aquatics out of BC. I have the NET. I don't think it's all that great. If you are looking for true net control go with the Apex system. I will change someday.


Thanks for the info.. I was under the impression that it was comparable to the Apex. That is a let down.

I was torn between the RKE and the apex and went with the RKE....

Anyon wanna trade?? LoL!!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

ruckuss said:


> Where and what is ARA?
> 
> I'm new here


Advanced reef aquatics in Milton. Check Fury's map of the salt world for location. Map is a sticky in the general marine section.


----------



## sorrenson (Nov 21, 2013)

*Rke*



ruckuss said:


> Thanks for the info.. I was under the impression that it was comparable to the Apex. That is a let down.
> 
> I was torn between the RKE and the apex and went with the RKE....
> 
> Anyon wanna trade?? LoL!!


I checked with Advanced in milton and he had no parts in stock

Isnt the Apex twice the price

I just got a used RKE system, hooking it up as we speak.

Note there is a new MYreef version 2.082 as of yesterday

The only problem I see is lack of documentation.
The Myreef 2.0 software is 4 years old and these clowns havent written a user manual. 4 years and cant find the time?? WTF

I have asked tech support a few questions and they have responded quickly. Told them that big complaint in the reviews is the lack of manuals.

Might ask them a pile stupid questions just to drive the point home

That said, the equipment seems really good .I want to add the lunar $81 from J and L and possibly the net. ( if I can find the net used )


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

sorrenson said:


> I checked with Advanced in milton and he had no parts in stock
> 
> Isnt the Apex twice the price
> 
> ...


Call Advanced Reef, sometimes the online stock isn't updated in a timely manner.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

is there actually an app either on the PC or phone to control the outlets and monitor things like temp/ph from your desk?


----------



## sorrenson (Nov 21, 2013)

*reefkeeper*

The Myreef software is USB only

If you want network access you need the net adapter which runs around 120 ish

Alot of money for a novelty but I think it will sent texts etc which would be very helpful if on vacation etc so you can call someone to do a rescue..or simply ruin your vacation knowing you are going home to a dead tank


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

sorrenson said:


> I checked with Advanced in milton and he had no parts in stock
> 
> Isnt the Apex twice the price
> 
> ...


I think the new version is win 8 compatible. I didnt notice any mmajor differences between the two. I couldnt get the old version to run on my win8 machine.. it ciuld have been because it is a domain machine.

My RKE needs an update, but it keeps giving me an error and I havemt had time to troubleshoot it yet.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

sorrenson said:


> The Myreef software is USB only
> 
> If you want network access you need the net adapter which runs around 120 ish
> 
> Alot of money for a novelty but I think it will sent texts etc which would be very helpful if on vacation etc so you can call someone to do a rescue..or simply ruin your vacation knowing you are going home to a dead tank


this says it can be used as a bridge.. should work. Or you can go to dd-wrt amd download firmware to a linksys router that can be had for cheap... much cheaper then going with those wireless game console adaptors that can run $120.

http://www.amazon.ca/TP-LINK-TL-WR7...id=1422841970&sr=8-2&keywords=wireless+bridge

I just installed my RKE the other day... I like it. I would have looked to try the apex, but got a good deal on a pre-owned package.


----------



## sorrenson (Nov 21, 2013)

*bridge*

if you want it to text you will alerts or access outside you house you will need the net

If you just want to view parameters you could leave it connected to a pc and wake on lan and remote desktop , or similar

Lot of hassles for a damn fish tank.."just a hobby, just a hobby "


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

sorrenson said:


> I checked with Advanced in milton and he had no parts in stock
> 
> Isnt the Apex twice the price
> 
> ...


I have my RKE all setup with no issues.. If you need any help.. let me know!


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

sorrenson said:


> if you want it to text you will alerts or access outside you house you will need the net
> 
> If you just want to view parameters you could leave it connected to a pc and wake on lan and remote desktop , or similar
> 
> Lot of hassles for a damn fish tank.."just a hobby, just a hobby "


I'm a tech guy... I like the toys.


----------

